# (erledigt) nvidia-drivers (185.18.36) verhält sich seltsam

## killerpfiffi

edit: 190.42-r3 war masked. Ich bin zurück zu 185.18.36 stable und habe diesen Post angepasst

Aloe,

aufgrund von Unwissenheit hatte ich meinen ersten nvidia Treiber, wie für mich gewohnt vor gentoo, von Hand installiert. Nun, nach einem emerge --deep --update --newuse world, kam es u.a. zu einem Update von xorg (auf 1.6.5-r1) und des kernels (auf 2.6.31-r6). Ich habe den Kernel mit genkernel --menuconfig all erstellt und dabei auf die Sachen für nvidia geachtet entsprechend des HowTos. Auch eine emerge $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/) wurde ausgeführt. Mit startxfce4 komme ich zur Zeit ins X.

Das seltsame ist nun, daß sich nvidia-drivers zwar emergen läßt, aber der nvidia-splashscreen sich nicht zeigt. Auch nvidia-settings läßt sich nicht starten. glxgears läuft, ebenso das einzige 3D Spiel welches ich habe (etqw). Bei letzterem habe ich allerdings den Eindruck einer schlechteren Performance (schnell aber ruckelig).

edit: nvidia-settings startet und das Spiel läuft schnell

Wie bekomme ich eine saubere nvidia-Installation? Das Thema scheint ziemlich verbreitet zu sein, scheinbar gibt es Probleme zwischen verschiedenen Kernel- und Nvidiaversionen als auch Grafikkarten. Ich konnte aber nirgendswo eine Lösung für mich finden (außer vllt. downgrade - noch nicht ausprobiert). 

Meine Grafikkarte ist eine GS 6800.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch das hier entdeckt (obwohl ich die nvidia framebuffer im kernel deaktiviert habe):

```
pfiffi@poschli ~ $ dmesg | grep nvidia

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
```

```
pfiffi@poschli ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version 

NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:35:21 PDT 2009

GCC version:  gcc-Version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) 
```

```
pfiffi@poschli ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Dec 2009 13:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de ru es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icu ipv6 java6 jpeg ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de ru es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

!Muchas gracias de antemanos!Last edited by killerpfiffi on Sat Dec 19, 2009 6:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## musv

Was meint denn:

```
eselect opengl list
```

De nada.

----------

## Max Steel

Und was steht in der xorg.conf?

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | gnopaster

----------

## killerpfiffi

Ich habe auf 185.18.36 downgegradet (s.o.) und meinen Kernel modifiziert. Der fehlende Splashscreen und die taints kernel Meldung sind geblieben.

```
pfiffi@poschli ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

hmm, gnopaste... Soll ich mir das zulegen?

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-1"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

##        Depth       24

##    EndSubSection

# Removed Option "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Mir ist bei der Installation des Treibers aufgefallen, daß es File Kollisionen gibt. libvdpau u.a. - ich bekomme die Namen jetzt nicht mehr zusammen. Emerge sagt die Kollisionen wären irrelevant und emerged den Treiber trotzdem, die Files scheinen Reste anderer nvidia Installationen zu sein.

----------

## Erdie

Die "taints kernel .." Meldung hast du immer, wenn Du den proprietären Nvidia Kernel verwendest. Das ist normal bzw. unvermeidbar, es sei denn, Du würdest die Kernelquellen modifizieren.

----------

## killerpfiffi

Und der Splashscreenvon nvidia? (Ja, ich finde den Splashsreen toll. Irgendwie brauch ich den)

----------

## Josef.95

 *killerpfiffi wrote:*   

> aufgrund von Unwissenheit hatte ich meinen ersten nvidia Treiber, wie für mich gewohnt vor gentoo, von Hand installiert

 Falls der noch installiert ist würde ich versuchen den restlos wieder zu deinstallieren, zb via uninstall-Script und manuelles nachschauen, und dann evtl. noch mal den Treiber via "emerge -av1 nvidia-drivers" installieren.

----------

## killerpfiffi

Tatsache, da war noch ein nvidia-uninstall Skript. Ich habe es ausgeführt und danach den Treiber re-emerged: es gab keine File Kollisionen mehr. Schön, da bin ich jetzt ziemlich sicher eine saubere Installation zu haben. Mit einen Splash wurde ich trotzdem nicht beglückt.

----------

## Erdie

Guck mal in die xorg.conf ob da irgendwo nologo = 1 steht.

----------

## killerpfiffi

Nein. Ich habe inzwischen auch mal die Option "LogoPath" "/path/to/img" ausprobiert, auch da nichts.

Ich empfinde das jetzt als nicht mehr so wichtig und hatte deswegen den Thread auch als (erledigt) markiert. Danke für die Bemühungen.

----------

